# White/Brown intead of Yellow on Viper 5002?



## Matt93eg (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

Got a question. I am doing a Stealth alarm install in my 1993 Honda Civic EX 2-dr using a Viper 5002 Alarm system, an additional siren(2 total), DEI 520T Backup battery, DEI 507M Tilt sensor and DEI 506T Glass sensor.

For some reason I didn't get any instructions at all with my alarm(??). I was able to pull the Owners manual up from the DEI site but it didn't give any wire harness info. They didn't have the installation manual listed. According to what I have found doing searches on google the wire pinouts are as follows.

* H1/1 - Red/White (optional trunk pop)
* H1/2 - Red to Constant 12v
* H1/3 - Brown to Siren Red
** H1/4 - Yellow to Ignition 12v*
* H1/5 - Black to Chassis Ground
* H1/6 - Violet
* H1/7 - Blue to Trunk Trigger
* H1/8 - Green to Door Trigger
* H1/9 - Black/White (join to H1/7 Green)
* H1/10 - White/Blue (never used)
* H1/11 - White to Parking Lights
* H1/12 - Orange to Start Kill Relay

* H2/1 - Light Blue - Second Unlock (Driver's Priority)
* H2/2 - Grey - Hood Pin Switch
* H2/3 - Orange/Black - Retained Accessory
* H2/4 - Grey/Black - Channel Output
* H2/5 - White/Black - Channel Output
* H2/6 - Violet/Black - Channel Output
* H2/7 - Light Brown - Horn Honk
* H2/8 - Light Green/Black - Factory Disarm

I de-pinned H1/1, H1/6, & H1/10 since I won't be needing them 

My question is concerning H1/4 which I highlighted above. According to all the searching I have been doing this H1/4 pinout is suppose to be a Yellow wire to Ignition 12V. My wires match all these except for this one..instead of Yellow I have a White/Brown. Does this still go to Ignition 12V and DEI just changed the color of the wire from yellow to white/brown or is something totally different? If different, what wire do I use for ignition 12v?

I am stumped on this. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Matt93eg (Jan 10, 2010)

I just found this..and according to it the White/Brown wire is Parking Light Isolation Wire-Pin 87A of onboard relay. So if thats the case..I don't have a wire to run to switched ignition 12V and isn't that going to be a problem?

Maybe the wrong H1 harness got put in the box with my Viper 5002?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Matt93eg said:


> I just found this..and according to it the White/Brown wire is Parking Light Isolation Wire-Pin 87A of onboard relay. So if thats the case..I don't have a wire to run to switched ignition 12V and isn't that going to be a problem?
> 
> Maybe the wrong H1 harness got put in the box with my Viper 5002?


 Well you do but it will be the starter out wire witch goes to ignition. I assume the white and brown means the polarity of parking lights, like if they need a ground or power to trigger them.

The rest of the manual would have been nice(I can see the rest of it is missing) but I don't think it would be a misprint so..... If your really worried about it just wait to hook it up, do the rest than test it.


----------



## Matt93eg (Jan 10, 2010)

Jagger, thanks alot for your response. 

I did get a link from a guy off another site, the link was for the Installation Manual for the Viper 5002. Everything in the manual is correct with what I have except for the Main H1 Harness.

And all of that is correct except for the H1/4 Pinout. In the 5002 installation manual it shows the H1/4 pinout as a yellow wire to switched 12V. The H1/4 pinout on my H1 harness is White/Brown and not yellow. From what I have seen which might be wrong the Viper 5701 came with a White/Brown wire on the H1/4 pinout. My 5002 is a refurbished unit from DEI. I am thinking maybe the 5701 H1 harness got put in with my 5002 alarm by mistake. 

If thats the case then the H1/4 input on the alarm brain will still be looking for a switched 12V source so I could just "pretend" the white/brown wire is yellow and run it to my ignition switch harness.

This is the only sense I can make of it.

The link to the Viper 5002 intallation manual is below, I hope the link works. As you will see on page 1 it shows the H1 harness and respective wire colors, it lists H1/4 as Yellow. All my pinouts are correct with the manual except my H1/4 is White/Brown.

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/viper/N3302V_11-06post.pdf

The picture I attached in the above post was the H1 Harness from the Viper 5701 or 5901 if I remember correctly and it has the White/Brown..thats why I think I got the wrong harness thrown in with my 5002 alarm.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah you should be OK, if you have an doubt than put a small amp fuse on the wire first than hook it up. If the unit works with out it than..............


----------

